# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  OMNA from russia

## ajfina

wazup guys, I need to find out if this omna are good or not
what do u guys think?

----------


## YouCanDoIt

wouldn't trust anything from a 3rd world country (mexico is 2nd world)

----------


## ajfina

these are made for the russian market by Jelfa, Poland, not made in russia

----------


## Geriguy

I never heard omnas with cirillic letters. In my opinion these are fakes

----------


## xxterxx

> wouldn't trust anything from a 3rd world country (mexico is 2nd world)



you dont trust anything frm thailand too??  :Hmmmm:

----------


## QuickSilver

these are fakes, look them my bro can copy them , dont u look @ them befor u pay for them ???? @ my gym i look @ steroids befor payin , so why dont u do that

----------


## ajfina

> these are fakes, look them my bro can copy them , dont u look @ them befor u pay for them ???? @ my gym i look @ steroids befor payin , so why dont u do that


r u talking to me? if yes 
i never pay for gear b4 i take a look at it,so this is a sample, u think i'm from the UK nahhhhhh  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ajfina

so u guys say is fakle just because "is coming from russia" just becayse cirillic letters(russia)
is onyone from russia here or RET please

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> wouldn't trust anything from a 3rd world country (mexico is 2nd world)


Mexico is 3rd world country, genius! You must have been sleeping during history class!  :1hifu: 


Russia, eastern block counrties like Poland, and china are 2nd world!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

AJ, those are made for export to Russia. Ret, should know if they are real or not..

----------


## ajfina

> AJ, those are made for export to Russia. Ret, should know if they are real or not..


thats what i though, haven't seen RET lately here

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Personally, i think they are real! But Im not 4 sure..

----------


## ajfina

well this is what my friend DBB replay for me (thank u)


by DBB
The Russian for ml has a clerical fault (see highlight) the data has been printed on the label in the same colour as the labeldata for lotnumber and expirationdate. 
The old (5 digits) lotnumber was made of first the productionyear 1 (2001) then the productionmonth (their they went wrong) and the actual lotnumber 01 
There is more but this is enough.


so i guess they r fake  :Hmmmm:  no worry just had one to check them out
bro those faker do a good job man they look very good and nice

----------


## YouCanDoIt

> so u guys say is fakle just because "is coming from russia" just becayse cirillic letters(russia)
> is onyone from russia here or RET please


I minored in russian at BYU. can read it....post photos of labels, or pm . I can read it and tell you what it is.

----------


## bigroman

Its fake.
Jelfa never producted this omna.
70-80% of fake in Europa are made in Russia and Ukraine.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Good thing you posted this stuff AJfina. once again, another picture for my "fakes" folder. Now I know to avoid this shit at all costs. I still say "no" to russian gear. So hard to find real shit.

----------


## MichaelCC

I have never seen this kind of Omnadren before, but it's very hard to believe it can be real. Like "bigroman" wrote, most fakes in Europe market (USA+Canada too) comes from Ukraine or Russia. In my opinion, everything with "Cyrillic alphabet" text is suspicious.
I don't know, why anyone can risk to buy this Russian Omnadren, if there is still posible to get well-known Omnadren (pink boxes).

----------


## QuickSilver

> r u talking to me? if yes 
> i never pay for gear b4 i take a look at it,so this is a sample, u think i'm from the UK nahhhhhh


did i say u was from uk no, look man the steroids i get one best u can get if not the best , how do i know this because one got gym by me he was best in world not sayin any names , look it up

----------


## ajfina

> did i say u was from uk no, look man the steroids i get one best u can get if not the best , how do i know this because one got gym by me he was best in world not sayin any names , look it up


can someone translate this for me please, is to early bro still sleepy i only understood 50% of what u sayd 


QV IS THE BEST ,BOB SAGET  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ajfina

> Good thing you posted this stuff AJfina. once again, another picture for my "fakes" folder. Now I know to avoid this shit at all costs. I still say "no" to russian gear. So hard to find real shit.


 I know bro , I apologyze for the russian people if i say something wrong ,but damnnnnn pretty much everything from russia is fake , they just like the easy money thats all


BOB SAGET

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> did i say u was from uk no, look man the steroids i get one best u can get if not the best , how do i know this because one got gym by me he was best in world not sayin any names , look it up


Yea right..  :1hifu:

----------


## ajfina

> Yea right..


LOL  :7up:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> I know bro , I apologyze for the russian people if i say something wrong ,but damnnnnn pretty much everything from russia is fake , they just like the easy money thats all
> 
> 
> BOB SAGET


 Yep, I agree. Looks like Mexico is going the same route as russia.


Bob saget rules!!!!!!!! :7up:  LOL!!!

----------


## ajfina

> Yep, I agree. Looks like Mexico is going the same route as russia.
> 
> 
> Bob saget rules!!!!!!!! LOL!!!


juicy did u see this? http://www.starterupsteve.com/video/bobsaget.html

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> juice did u see this? http://www.starterupsteve.com/video/bobsaget.html



lol..haha!  :7up:

----------


## ajfina

> lol..haha!


Shirlena AHHHH SHITTT

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Sorry Ajfina for the shit Omna.

----------


## ajfina

> Sorry Ajfina for the shit Omna.


Thats cool buddy,i only had one ,the sample 
thanks bro
I also have one DURATESTON from brasil ,I'll post the pic in a few mins

----------


## juicy_brucy

BOB SAGET! Thanks Ajfina.

----------


## MadRussian

> Sorry Ajfina for the shit Omna.


I didn't expect such answer from you because it's nothing wrong with blue boxes.This one made for use outside of Poland, in Russia 
"The Russian for ml has a clerical fault" It's no mistakes because it was written on Russian. 1MЛ means 1ML
Ajfina you had a legit product.I attached a photo of Omnadren from Russian Drugstore

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I didn't say they where fake, I said they where counterfeited, take a real close look and read the part about the lotnumber again..and happy newyear  :AaGreen22:

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Mexico is 3rd world country, genius! You must have been sleeping during history class! 
> 
> 
> Russia, eastern block counrties like Poland, and china are 2nd world!


100% correct. Communist countries are classified as 2nd world countries.
You beat me too it Xwhite.
Nice to see you are still around bros...

----------


## funbos

a few weeks ago i will say that omnas are fake, but now iam 100% that jelfa made omnas for russian market. but i dont sure abaut your omnas because omnadren made for polish marketand russian have serial number ( 6 numbers )****** - **-day-**month-**year and your omnas have only 5 numbers bro  :Frown:  

and omnas from madrussian pics have 6 numbers serial code.  :Smilie:  ( 010504 )

so sorry bro but i think your omnas are fakes

----------


## ajfina

don't bother anymore with thhis omna's bro's 
NO REAL OMNA'S
they probably have someting on it WHO KNOWS

----------


## Seajackal

Lesson learned.

----------


## ...medX...

Yes there are omnas in blue cyrilic packing but they don't look like the ones on ajfina's pictures, blue color catched my eye first, it is wrong and than the spelling mistake like dbb stated.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> 100% correct. Communist countries are classified as 2nd world countries.
> You beat me too it Xwhite.
> Nice to see you are still around bros...


Thanks bro, glad to see Im known a little bit around here. Just been to busy working now, dont have to much time for the forums as I would like. I guess me paying attention in history class paid off, eh?  :7up:

----------


## omnipotent

i think anything from russian is good .. not that im russian .. just all the russian sh1t seems to be good

----------


## judge_dread

> wouldn't trust anything from a 3rd world country (mexico is 2nd world)


So u consider Russia as a 3rd world country? ..interesting! But at the same time u buy veterinary stuff from Mexico?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> So u consider Russia as a 3rd world country? ..interesting! But at the same time u buy veterinary stuff from Mexico?


This guy is a moron bro, dont even waste your breath with him. Juicy and myself have already made it clear that russia isnt third world. Mexico is 3rd world! You cant drink their water, why would you inject steroids from their country?

----------


## Gaul

why do you all like berlin chemie t3 made for the russian market?
why do you all like infar sustanon made for the russian market?
you dont care they have russian characters, the same thing for these omnas with russian characters.

from what I see in the first picture the omna box is completly different, also label is different so a 100% fake, what madrussian attached is the real deal!

go on the dutch forums and post pictures of deca and hcg made by Organon for other countries like Grèce, Roumanie etc 
they will say the company never produced for these countries. where do they know it from? they just talk without any knowledge in the area, they arent Organon's employees for sure.
they are real products just printed in another languages.

same thing for Schering who allows arab characters in Pakistan, Émirats Arabes Unis, specific characters in Grèce, Roumanie etc.

----------


## MichaelCC

I think it's not only question of language ...people knows russian black market and too many fakes adn fakers over there, so they are afraind of it ... that's nothing unusual

----------


## Gaul

> In my opinion, everything with "Cyrillic alphabet" text is suspicious.
> I don't know, why anyone can risk to buy this Russian Omnadren, if there is still posible to get well-known Omnadren (pink boxes).



so you refered to anything with russian characters  :Smilie:  gotcha!!!  :No No:  
blue boxes from Bulgarie were well sold in south east Europe all last years, real products!

----------


## MichaelCC

You didn't understand me, bro - I wrote "IT'S MY OPINION" ... that's big difference. You don't have to agree with me.
I also think there are big diferences between something with "Cyrillic alphabet" what you can buy in LEGIT pharmacies in bulgaria or somewhere else, and between something with "Cyrillic alphabet" what si possible to get only on the black market ... but this is ALSO ONLY MY OPINION  :Smilie:  
peace bro..

----------

